# The joy of hormones...



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

In four and a half years Poppy has never had a "proper" heat - not uncommon in bitches joining a household with an adult entire bitch already in residence, my vet tells me. Then this week she finally throws one, all crammed into a few days! It's usually Sophy who wants to play wild games after breakfast - for the last couple of days it's all been flirty-flirty and bitey-bitey, and this morning they moved on to humpy-humpy, until poor Sophy had enough and wanted to settle down for a snooze, and Poppy kept mithering her to keep on playing... Bit of a turn around, as it is usually Sophy mithering me and Poppy!

It should all wear off in a day or two - wouldn't it be nice if just enough playfulness remained to keep them both playing happily for just long enough to settle both of them, but without the yipping and excessive silliness...


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Girls in season are a hoot. Usually all mine (4) came in at the same time, and it was much hilarity watching them interact LOL.

All spayed now, though, the only intact one around here is Jack, and he's finally behaving himself after much tether training. Phew! Hormones is right!


----------

